# Which is your favorite and worst airline,airport and airport hotel in the world???



## world1

share ur thoughts and y have u chosen ur answers....... it will be gud to kno
and if there r no airport hotels no problem.....!!!


----------



## skytrax

best: Emirates
worst: don't know, there are so many...


----------



## raqoff25

Worst Airline- American... they have got to get rid of those MD-80's- 
Worst Airport- STL- the main terminal needs some updating.


----------



## FM 2258

*Best Airline:* *American Airlines*. I love their livery, their service and especially love their fleet of MD-80's. I love to sit in the back and listen to the sound of the JT8D-200's. I've also been on their 767-300 from *ORD* to *GLA *which was a great international flight and coming back from* LGW *to *RDU *was a lovely flight on their 777-200ER. If there was an airline I would take anywhere I wouldn't hesitate to take American. I even have their home page bookmarked. www.aa.com  



























*
Worst Airline: *...I hate to shit on airlines but *U.S. Airways* didn't seem that great. I'll have fun flying on a Cessna 172 to Singapore Airlines A380 first class but U.S. Airways ranks lowest out of the big 6 US Airlines I've flown on. 


*Best Airport:* That's hard to say. I love Austin(*AUS*), Houston(*IAH*), Dallas/Ft Worth(*DFW*) and Catania, Sicily(*CTA*). Of all the airports I've been to these four impress me. 


*Worst Airport:* I had to spend the night at O'Hare(*ORD*) and that sucked. Cold, loud cleaning crew and I just got back from Rome and couldn't wait to get home.

Edit: Now I remember. Lagos Murtala Mohammed Airport (*LOS*)....anything past customs was a real shitfest. Military with guns everywhere, chaos and mosquitoes kept biting me while we waited for our ride. *ORD* is a dream compared to LOS, ****.


----------



## GTR22

WORST AIRLINE (DOMESTIC): United or American. I am sorry but for such long distance flights they give you just some pretzels and make you pay for headphones to watch the crappy shows on the old outdated TV mounted on the ceiling. The airplanes are so old the chairs squeak and are uncomfortable. We fly on these a lot and i regret the flights.

BEST AIRLINE (DOMESTIC): Virgin America. I know they are new but they sure know what they are doing. The inflight system makes flying a lot more enjoyable. They even had it for an hour flight to LA! Maybe also new Continental fleets since they gave an unexpected meal, we ate at the airport because we didn't think they would serve food and they also had an inflight system on the way back. The one on the way to Houston however sucked. Uncomfortable seats especially since it was a red eye.

BEST INTERNATIONAL: Well I have only flew on a few Int'l flights and all the others were from when I was small and don't really remember so I'll go with Qantas. For a 14 hour flight to Aus, their inflight system was necessary. Watched two movies and played some of the games they have. Also they give you a snack bag with Touberlone! Unfortunately I dropped mine while I was asleep. The ride was smooth and the flight seemed to have gone rather quickly for 14 hours!

WORST INT'L: Not sure...Qantas only most recent one....

BEST AIRPORT: I liked DFW because of the connectivity with the tram and the wide selection of food at each terminal. I also liked Detroit's especially with that monorail running inside the terminal. That was pretty cool.

WORST AIRPORT: I don't really like LAX domestic all that much. There's a limited amount on the shops in each concourse and looks old. Same with IAH, I wanted a last minute souvenier and there were no souvenior shops on terminal C. All there was a Fox News stand, really disappointed me. Also that tacky disneyland looking people mover is so slow. And its not very convinient it being underground since you have to walk quite a bit to get up to the ticket stands.


----------



## FM 2258

^^

I love the DFW tram. I'm not sure what people did before it was implemented. I've taken it just to sight see while waiting for my next flight.


----------



## LtBk

Best Airlineon't know, maybe Continental Airlines
Best Airport:AMS or MUC

Worst Airline:Lufthansa 
Worst Airport:THR.


----------



## gladisimo

I don't travel too much, only 2-3 times a year at the most.

Best airline: Tie between SQ and CX, SQ has way better planes, and slightly better service, but I can't stand their uniforms. CX has very good service, and better food and amenities.

Worst airline: Air Canada. 

Best airport: HKG, easily

Worst airport: LAX


----------



## exciter

best airline: qantas
worst: alitalia
best airport: singapore changi- new T4 in madrid (it works as a new airport)
worst: london heathrow


----------



## stevo89

Best Airline: Singapore Airlines, Qantas, Cathay Pacific
Worst: United Airlines, Air Canada, Air New Zealand

Best Airport: Singapore, Hong Kong
Worst: Los Angeles (LAX), Honolulu, Perth, Washington/Dulles, Toronto-Pearson


----------



## tneruals

Based on personal experience:
Best airline: South African Airways
Worst airline: Iberia
Best airport: Amsterdam
Worst airport: New Dehli


----------



## zo_noor

Best Airlines: Emirates
Worst Airlines: Air France

Best Airport: Dubai-Singapore
Worst : Tunis


----------



## Ron2K

Best airline: Qantas, kulula.com
Worst airline: Mango - I've never flown with them, and from what my sister tells me, I don't intend to.

Best airport: Durban, Cape Town
Worst airport: Johannesburg, Perth, London-LHR, Paris-CDG (Terminal 1)


----------



## Halawala

Best Airline: Qatar Airways

Worst:Saudi Arabian Airline

Best Airport: Dubai, Munich (Lufthansa Terminal), Paris Charles De Gaulle (Air France) 

Worst Airport: Jeddah


----------



## gaucho

Best Airline(Long haul fligths / short fligths) - Air France / RyanAir (its almost for free!)
Worst Airline(Long haul fligths / short fligths) - British Airways / TAM

Best Airport - OPorto, Amsterdam or Athens
Worst Airport - Congonhas or Heathrow


----------



## Mr. Fusion

*My favorites:*

Best Airline: Cathay Pacific [Honorable Mention - Singapore Airlines  ]
Best Airport: Hong Kong Int'l [Best in North America - Denver Int'l]

I haven't stayed at enough airport hotels to say... The one in Hong Kong cost me US$200 for the night but it was quite nice. :cheers:


----------



## Cristovão471

Worst airline: Alitalia , so crappy, for a 1 and a half hour flight they gave me a shitty stale biscuit.

Best: Hmm... probably Qantas (I haven't been on many international) BA was okay, but entertainment system was shite.

Best terminal: I loved the architectural design of Paris's Charles de Gaulle
Worst: Probs, Canberra Airport ( but they are building a new $250 million terminal this year), actually probably the the Manila terminal as it looked like it was from the 70's.


----------



## world1

Mr. Fusion said:


> Best Airline: Cathay Pacific [Honorable Mention - Singapore Airlines  ]
> Best Airport: Hong Kong Int'l [Best in North America - Denver Int'l]
> 
> I haven't stayed at enough airport hotels to say... The one in Hong Kong cost me US$200 for the night but it was quite nice. :cheers:


mr fusion................wats ur worst airline and airport?????????? 
no problem.....sice ur a pilot u can tell properly:lol:


----------



## deej

Worst airport hotel: Shenzhen Airport Hotel. Dingy, crappy and expensive. Rooms smelled. Carpets had unidentified stains on it. Looked and felt more like a joint that charged by the hour. An absolute ripoff at RMB600 (USD85) for the night.

Close runner up: Changsha Airport Hotel. Only reason it's the runner up is because I didn't stay the night. I went into the room, took one look, and went right back out again.

Best Airline: Singapore Airlines (although I mainly fly Cathay Pacific, which earns honorable mention for their incredibly good loyalty programme)

Best Airport: Hong Kong. Singapore, Seoul, and Munich rate honorable mentions. Might change after I fly through Beijing's new terminal next month.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Best Airlines*: Emirates, Singapore Air, British Airways

*Worse Airlines*: Air NZ, Royal Brunei

*Best Airports*: London Heathrow T3 only, Charles De Gaulle and everyone rates Frankfurt and Munich as good airports (though I've not used them)

*Worst Airports*: Auckland International, Melbourne Tullamarine Airport, Brunei International.


----------



## tatun

Best Airline: Cathay Pacific
Worst Airline; Ohhh, so many choices among the US airlines; say United, Delta, American, on and on...

Best Airport: Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Oslo, Hong Kong....
Worst Airport: LAX; a travesty in biblical proportions...From pathetic management to inconveniant layout to downright horrible customer service (including rude customs officials)..


----------



## pwalker

Best Airport (U.S.): Denver, but I also like Seattle/Tacoma with their recent main terminal remodel
Worst Airport (U.S.): O'Hare can get ugly, LaGuardia is cramped

Best Airline: Alaska

Best Airport Hotel: The O'Hare Hilton has great views on the airport side, but can be expensive


----------



## bialterminal

tatun said:


> Best Airline: Cathay Pacific
> Worst Airline; Ohhh, so many choices among the US airlines; say United, Delta, American, on and on...
> 
> Best Airport: Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Oslo, Hong Kong....
> Worst Airport: LAX; a travesty in biblical proportions...From pathetic management to inconveniant layout to downright horrible customer service (including rude customs officials)..


Agree completely, LAX is a nightmare. Weaving traffic with numerous traffic lights and pedestrian crossings on the landside. Cramped spaces between terminal piers on the airside causing ground delays. Connecting from a domestic airline to a different international airline can be a nightmare because you have to come out and go back into your respective terminals back through security again.
But, the silver lining in the cloud is this airport is beautiful to fly out of ON TIME. Rare weather delays compared to other airports.


----------



## Jardoga

Best Airline: Qantas, Air Pacific

Worst Airline: Jetstar


----------



## agomezcepeda

Best Airline: British Airways.
Worst Airline: Alitalia.
Best Airport: Charles De Gaulle.
Worst Airport: Fiumicino.


----------



## Afghan

Best Airline(s): Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Singapore Airlines & Etihad Airways
Best Airport(s): KLIA, HKIA, Changi, Incheon & Dubai

Worst Airline: Pakistan International Airline
Worst Airport: Islamabad Airport (Its horrible)


----------



## channel

best airline: emirates, singapore, air france, sas

worst airline: british airways, Bangladesh Biman, ryan air, easy jet

Best airport: king Khaled in Riyadh, Paris charles de Gaulle

Worst airport: Heathrow, the new terminal 5 is shamefulhno: the ques, the policy of BAA regarding managemnt and profic making is beyond belief, and the never ending luggage lost is unacceptable


----------



## Timon91

Best airline: Delta Airlines
Worst airline: Easy Jet (difficult jet )
Best airport: Amsterdam Schiphol
Worst airport: Belfast international airport
Best airport hotel: Seattle Seatac Holiday Inn! After an exhausting day (AMS-JFK 8 hour flight, 4 hours waiting, JFK-SEA 7 hour flight) I got into this hotel and had a very good night sleep. Next morning breakfast on the 12th floor with a great view of the city and Mt. Rainier.


----------



## Magellan

channel said:


> best airline: emirates, singapore, air france, sas
> 
> worst airline: british airways, Bangladesh Biman, ryan air, easy jet
> 
> Best airport: king Khaled in Riyadh, Paris charles de Gaulle
> 
> Worst airport: Heathrow, the new terminal 5 is shamefulhno: the ques, the policy of BAA regarding managemnt and profic making is beyond belief, and the never ending luggage lost is unacceptable


The operational issues at T5 were cleared up shortly after the openning, and services are now going smoothly. Just teh rest of the airport to sort out now.


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

best airline: Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific
worst airline: Lufthansa

best airport: HKG, KIX
worst airport: FRA !!!! ... i cant understand why some guys said thats a good airport, everybody can go down to the baggage claims in T1, coz its in the puplic hall before the flightguests go to the security check. And its a no-smoking airport, no smoking rooms in the airport :/


----------



## TEHR_IR

best airline: Iran Air, Mahan Air exellent service,good meal,and after all those sanctions they are still operating with a very good safety and cabin)!
worst airline: Brussels Airlines, Alitalia (no inflight entertainement,bad meal, unfriendly cabin crew)!

best airport: Tehran,Imam-Khomeini/Iran (very modern new airport,duty free shops,exelent lounge,they are building hotels and also another new terminal near the airport)
worst airport: Brussels Airport/Belgium (Bad organistated airport!)
Iran Air








Mahan Air


----------



## hoosier

Best Airline: Northwest- they saved my ass and got me home

Worst Airline: United- they stranded me at O'Hare

Worst Airport: Chicago O'Hare- ridiculous delays

Best Airport: None are that good


----------



## marcusaffleck

Skyprince said:


> Qatar and Emirates the worst ?? :nuts: :nuts: That means you've only used 4 airlines in your entire life-- SQ, MH, QR and EK.
> 
> I would personally rate QR and SQ at same par, followed by MH, then EK.
> They are all great airlines.


I had very very poor service from EK not only one but three times! I've flown Ek from KUL to DXB, to AMS and LHR.

Cannot be denied that SQ is good, but QR needs to do many more works to be at par with SQ, they are far behind, dont judge them by the Skytax ratings. Skytrax ratings are not always correct. These ratings are based on the overall general performance, not by each flight etc. QR is comparable with Thai I felt. 

Moreover, this is topic is bout best and worst. How could I write out all the airlines i've flown which some are not considered Best/Worst. Make some sense.


----------



## channel

i have used Emirated several times, and Qatar airways very recently and they provide excellent service. I hated ryan air when i used it recently alsohno:


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper

Worst airline : Air India, very unprofessional staff and crew, their 747-400 Boeing looks nice from outside but dirty inside, uncomfortable seats, minimal service and commodities
(I took a London UK to Chicago flight with them last year because they were quiet cheap) that was the first time and the last I fly with them!>(


Best airlines : Emirates, British Airways, United Airlines (except when they loose my luggage kay, Air Algerie.


----------



## KB335ci

Best Airlines: Jet Airways (9W)
Kingfisher Airlines (IT)
Air France (Intra-Europe) (AF)
Swiss International Airlines (LX) 
Singapore Airlines (SQ)

Worst Airlines: American Airlines (AA)
Delta (except for their BOM - JFK service) (DL)
Alitalia (domestic services SUCK!) (AZ)

Best airports: New York LaGuardia (Shuttle terminal)
Singapore Changi
Madrid Bajaras T4

Worst Airports: Paris Charles De Gaulle (and I'm not talkin' about the architecture)
London Heathrow
Delhi IGI


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper

> Worst Airports : Paris Charles De Gaulle (and I'm not talkin' about the architecture)


lol Yah the terminal 1 is Awful, looks old! (the 70’s style) Definitely needs to be refurbished ! The new terminal looks 100 times better.


----------



## icracked

so much hate fore Charles De Gaulle international airporthno:


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper




----------



## WonderlandPark

Best Airline: Malaysian
Best Airport: HKIA

Worst Airline: US Air
Worst Airport: Heathrow


----------



## Sukkiri

Best airline - Malaysia Airlines
Worst airline - Air New Zealand

Best Airport - Seoul Incheon
Worst Airport - Belgrade & Rome

Airport hotel - LAX crowne plaza, the only one I have ever been to and it was pretty decent.


----------



## en1044

FM 2258 said:


> It's sad to see the capital of the United States has such a shitty airport. hno: I've never been there but I wouldn't doubt you're right on your opinion about the airport.


Dulles isnt shitty by any means...maybe the person had a bad experience but it really is a nice airport

once the renovations are complete its going to be awesome


----------



## hawkwood

My favourites (so far):

Airline: Thai Airways International, Lufthansa

Airport: Munich International Airport (MUC), Poznań Ławica Airport (POZ) (and I mean it - a small, but really nice airport; I'm trying to be objective here ), Suvarnabhumi Airport (BKK)

I dislike:

Airline: LOT Polish Airlines, Scandinavian Airlines System (aka SAS)

Airport: Warsaw Frederic Chopin Airport (WAW), Los Angeles International Airport (LAX)


----------



## FM 2258

en1044 said:


> Dulles isnt shitty by any means...maybe the person had a bad experience but it really is a nice airport
> 
> once the renovations are complete its going to be awesome



I didn't know the airport was currently undergoing renovations. That's pretty good.  

I think the United States has pretty good airports but since they're old they're looking worse and worse compared to all the brand new airports going up around the world. Austin used to have an old small terminal building until we got a new one in 1998 and I really love it. It could use some improvements though like full freeway access to the city and rail service.


----------



## en1044

FM 2258 said:


> I didn't know the airport was currently undergoing renovations. That's pretty good.
> 
> I think the United States has pretty good airports but since they're old they're looking worse and worse compared to all the brand new airports going up around the world. Austin used to have an old small terminal building until we got a new one in 1998 and I really love it. It could use some improvements though like full freeway access to the city and rail service.



Yeah i think that people have a problem with Dulles mostly because its awkward design...i dont know if youve ever been there. When it was built it was designed to become a spaceport (yes i know, very '50s right?) so it was made to accommodate planes and spaceships :nuts:


----------



## Bitxofo

Ekumenopolis said:


> Best airline: Iberia and British Airways.
> Worst airline: Air France
> 
> Best airport: Madrid Barajas Intl. T-4 and Paris CDG
> Worst airport: Mexico DF Benito Juarez Intl.


Iberia best airline?
:crazy:


----------



## Harkeb

Best Airlines: Malaysian Airlines, South African, Cathy Pacific, Emirates
Worst: Lufthansa (stiff & rude personnel/ bland food)

Best Airports: Kuala Lumpur, Incheon, Heathrow (very efficient for its size)
Worst: Dubai (for having to remove your shoes; overcrowded with people sleeping all over the place), Hong Kong (poor personal customer service, if any)


----------



## globocentric

Best Airline: Singapore Airlines, Emirates
Worst Airline: China Southern, Air Asia, Wizz Air
Best Airport:Singapore Changi, Hong Kong
Worst Airport: London Heathrow, Budapest Ferihegy(Barely Functioning air conditioning during summer)


----------



## goschio

Skyprince said:


> ^^ You're visiting ME soon ??
> 
> Well after browing from page 1 to page 4- it seems Asian airports and airlines rulez
> Let me conclude
> 
> Best Airports- Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Frankfurt, Munich, Hong Kong, Dubai, Seoul-Incheon,
> 
> Best Airlines- SIngapore Airlines, British Airways, Qantas , Cathay Pacific, Emirates, Malaysia Airlines, Qatar Airways, KLM,


Best airport Frankfurt? I personally find the Airport very dull. Not comparable with all the nice Asian ones.


----------



## Svartmetall

goschio said:


> Best airport Frankfurt? I personally find the Airport very dull. Not comparable with all the nice Asian ones.


Dull perhaps, but efficient! Don't forget that train stations in Tokyo can look very drab and dull, yet they are still incredibly efficient and fulfil all that is required of them.


----------



## Sukkiri

goschio said:


> Best airport Frankfurt? I personally find the Airport very dull. Not comparable with all the nice Asian ones.


I think Munich is a bit nicer looking than Frankfurt.


----------



## Manila-X

My favourite

airline: Cathay Pacific
airport: HKIA (though I really like Suvarnabhumi's design)


----------



## Nikkodemo

In Mexico:

Best Airline: AeroMexico

Worst: Alma de México


International:

Best Airline: There are some for example Cathay Pacific, Air France, KLM, British Airways.


Best Airports: London Heathrow, Paris Charles de Gaulle and Hong Kong.

Worst Airport: Tegucigalpa, Honduras (Ticontin)


----------



## MX266

Best Airline: Qantas
Worst Airline: Iberia

Best airport: Kuala Lumpur...and I really enjoyed Guayaquil's...pretty small but really functional.
Worst airport:Guatemala La Aurora


----------



## *Pescadito*

Best Airport I've been to: Maybe Singapour Changi. I also liked Madrid's new T4 and Pudong's airport.

Worst Airport I've been to: I hate JFK (At least T6)

Best Airline: Singapour Airways by far.

Worst Airline: Iberia, and I also didn't like Qantas.


What do you think about FINNAIR? I will travel with that airline this summer and I would like to know. 

Thanks.


----------



## LT1550

Personal experience after overall 11 flights:

Best Airline : American Airlines (intercontinental, B777)
Great food, lots of space, good service, friendly crew.

Best Airport : Amsterdam

Worst Airline : LTU/Air Berlin (full service, continental and intercontinental)
Friendly crew, but bad food (also no choice possible between two meals, because they served me too late - twice!!!), cramped

Worst Airport: JFK (Not the terminals itself, but the traffic. I have departed from JFK twice and both times we had to wait for hours on the ground. Even ORD and LHR were better.)

Funniest Aiport: BUR (Burbank) - so small and very nice people at the check-in. Very personal airport.


----------



## goschio

Svartmetall said:


> Dull perhaps, but efficient! Don't forget that train stations in Tokyo can look very drab and dull, yet they are still incredibly efficient and fulfil all that is required of them.


To be honest I don't find Frankfurt very functional either. Lots of walking, very dull international transit area with few shops etc. 

Just comapre it with Singapore airport, which is quite old too. Its not too beautiful but extremly functional and therfore a pleasant experience.


----------



## IronMan89

Best Airports: Paris CDG Terminal F, Sofia Airport T2(Bulgaria)(nice one for the country)
Best airlines: Air France 

Some pics of Sofia airport


----------



## mdnlebbai

*My Views*

Best Airlines: Emirates & Virgin Atlantic
Worst Airline: Saudi Arabian Airline

Best Airports: Hong Kong, Singapore Changi, Dubai
Worst Airport: Mumbai India.


----------



## Leeigh

my pick for best airports: Changi and Kuala Lumpur
Best airlines: Malaysia, Singapore
Worst airlines: China airways
Worst airport: way too many to name!


----------



## JanG257

BEST AIRLINE:



































































WORST AIRLINE:










BEST AIRPORT:










WORST AIRPORT: sorry Philippines hno:


----------



## world1

HII people thank u for ur RESPONSES!!!! very happy 2 c people respondin.....but i have a questin..y r people sayin that american is a bad airline...i havent traveld in tht airline tough....but wen ma relatives travel they r QUITE satisfied...! n i heard many american airlines (not the airline)......rnt vey gud is tht because of 2 many LCCs OR SOMETHING...????correct me if im wrong coz im still not a BUISNESSMAN...like oters who travel im still a 17 yr old....n dont travel much...so..??


----------



## juzzy

can anyone tell me what they think of emirates 3-4-3 confiuration on 777-300. Im going on it soon but have only heard the worst comments about them


----------



## pewpewpew

Best airlines: Singapore Airlines, Emirates, British Airways (long haul, short haul is pretty gash)

Worst Airlines: Ryanair (obviously), AA, JAL, Garuda (nice service but still no PTVs), Lufthansa (again, no PTVs)

Best Airports: HKIA, KLIA, Changi, Jakarta (looking a bit tatty these days but the design concept is really different and unique), Heathrow T5, Koh Samui

Worst Airports: London Stanstead (christ the queues), Berlin Schonefeld, San Francisco International, Narita (functional but dead boring), Mumbai, Moscow Sheremetevo


----------



## Raza_Ali

Best Airline: Etihad Airways

Worst Airline: Pakistan International

Best Airport: Schipol, Amsterdam, EGCC Manchester

Worst Airport: Peshawar Airport, Abu Dhabi Airport


----------



## DaveyCakes

Favourite Airports: Hong Kong International, Dusseldorf International, Schipol, Macau
Worst airports: Heathrow, Paris CDG, Glasgow International

Favourite airlines: Virgin Atlantic, Air Asia
Worst Airlines: Delta, Ryanair


----------



## goschio

Raza_Ali said:


> Worst Airport: Peshawar Airport, Abu Dhabi Airport


I know many people who prefer Abu Dhabi aiport over Dubai because it is much less crowded and easier to check in etc. They even drive all the way from Dubai to Abu Dhabi just to avoid Dubai airport.


----------



## Sylverant

Seems to be a ton of biased opinions in here lol. I'll try to give an unbiased opinion based on personal experience.

*Best Domestic Airline:* Alaska Airlines (Always a pleasure)
*Worst Domestic Airline:* Southwest Airlines (I cannot stand the first come, first serve seating)

*Best Domestic Airport:* Portland International (It's a cool little-big airport with an interesting runway setup)
*Worst Domestic Airport:* Chicago O'Hare (Maybe the worst airport I've ever been to. Ever)

*Best International Airline:* Asiana (Amazing service, amazing food, awesome)
*Worst International Airline:* Northwest (Really not bad at all, but I've only been on Asiana, Korean, and Northwest and it's definitely not better than the other two)

*Best International Airport:* Seoul-Incheon (Hands down)
*Worst International Airport:* Gwangju Airport (Again, not bad, but it's competition blow it out of the water)


----------



## caserass

UtopianSkyscraper said:


>


The littlest terminal....

the good one : 










more pics




















This airport is connected by TGV to the entire country and by RER and bus to Paris. It's not so bad or at least it do not deserve the price for the worst airport in the world. Even the old terminal build in 1967 is not so bad. 

Best airline : don't just one who gave me something very good
Worst airline : air france by far (and it's the most expensive as well ! )

Best airport : Tokyo
Worst airport : JFK new york


----------



## ggonza

*Worst Airline:* All the U.S. Airlines. I really didn't liked the attention of my Continental Airlines service from Wichita, KS - Houston - Buenos Aires (and I did It twice)

*Worst Airport:* Buenos Aires Ezeiza International Airport (I don't know the one for national flights)

*Best Airline:* (I only had experience on American, Delta, Continental, wich are from the U.S. ...so you know. and also on Aerolineas Argentinas wich It was good for me but I heard It's really bad)

*Best Airport:* (I only know Miami, Houston, Wichita, Atlanta, Dallas and Buenos Aires) Of those, I'd say Houston.


----------



## Timon91

I just returned from a trip in the USA. I only used Delta Airlines and two partners, and I must say that they did a great job. 12 flights, 3 operated by Delta partners (Alaska Airlines and Air France). Only the last flight Atlanta-Amsterdam had a slight delay (20 mins), but we still arrived on time in Amsterdam. The US airport I liked most was the Seattle Tacoma Airport. The worst (though it wasn't bad) is Cincinnati. I thought that Anchorage airport was quite strange: a very old outdated, crowded, dirty, old fashioned terminal on the north side, and a beautiful, spacious, modern one on the south side.


----------



## ImBoredNow

Best Airplane: Qatar Airways.
Worst: British Airways, and Lufthansa, Indian Airlines.

Best Airport: Kuala Lampur International Airport.
Worst: None


----------



## rheintram

Worst Airport: Munich (EL AL Terminal)
Best Airport: Ben Gurion Tel Aviv


----------



## indochinas

*Best Airline:* Emirates
*Best Airport:* Suvarnabhumi Airport in Bangkok


----------



## Kubajzo

juzzy said:


> can anyone tell me what they think of emirates 3-4-3 confiuration on 777-300. Im going on it soon but have only heard the worst comments about them


I don't think that it would be bad. I use have flown with Emirates few times and I have never encountered problems.


----------



## sazzo

the truly worst airline is spirit

best...mmm delta for me!!!

best airport phl

worst san


----------



## DetoX

Worst: British Airlines
Best: US Airlines


----------



## Tunasa

Best Airport: Changi, Seattle-Tacoma
Worst Airport: LAX
Best Airlines: Alaska Airlines, Singapore, Eva Air
Worst Airlines: Wings Air, China Eastern


----------



## SIMSI

Best Airports: Kuala Lumpur, Changi Singapore, Schipol Amsterdam, Hong Kong International, Helsinki Vantaa

Worst Airports: Kyiv, Belgrade, Moscow Sheremetevo, New Delhi, Rio de Janeiro (hopefully all of them will change after rebiildings).

Best Airlines: Jet Airways, Malesian Airlines, Turkish Airlines

Worst Airlines: German Wings, Easy Jet, Aero Svit


----------



## gnzlnho

best hotel: holiday inn santiago de chile airport


----------



## HD

from personal experience:

best airlines: lufthansa, air france, gulf air, bangkok airways
worst airlines: american transair, air transat, crossair, klmuk, ryanair, easyjet

best airports: samui (cutest airport in the world), bangkok suv., singapore changi, shanghai pudong
worst airports: london heathrow, london luton, new york jfk, hongkong kai tak (closed), chicago o'hare, nice


----------



## Sky Harbor

Best airlines: Singapore Airlines, Philippine Airlines, KLM, Zest Airways
Worst airlines: Thai Airways*, Olympic Airlines, US Airways
In-betweens: Northwest Airlines, Cebu Pacific, United Airlines

*Prior to rebranding

Best airports: Iloilo, Amsterdam, Singapore, Tokyo-Narita, Osaka-Kansai, Hong Kong, Detroit, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh
Worst airports: Berlin-Tegel, Los Angeles, Chicago-O'Hare, Bangkok-Don Mueang
In-betweens: Manila, Cebu, Athens, New York-Newark, Memphis, Nagoya-Centrair, Seattle-Tacoma


----------



## kingchef

LtBk said:


> Best Airlineon't know, maybe Continental Airlines
> Best Airport:AMS or MUC
> 
> Worst Airline:Lufthansa
> Worst Airport:THR.


i agree about lufthansa. i think i might even consider the heindenburg the next time. i don't believe anyone wears deodorant on those planes---or at least the three or four times i've flown on them.


----------



## HD

so because the passengers on the planes you took were smelling, it's a bad airline? :lol:


----------



## Mr_Dru

Best Airline: Emirates, Singapore Airlines, South African, Thai, KLM, Air Indonesia, Garuda
Worst Airline: Easyjet, Garuda Citylink, Martinair, Lufthansa

Best Airport: Dubai, Singapore, Amsterdam, Toronto, Capetown, Dusseldorf, Cork, Paris CDG
Worst Airport: Heathrow, Milan Malpensa, Frankfurt


----------



## KB

Usually I am a big aviation fan so don't get much offended by airports/airline services unless they are really horrible. However, here's a list from personal experience

*Best Airline*: Emirates, Singapore Airlines, Delta (international), Gulf 
*Worst Airline*: Alitalia, Iberia, all US domestic flights

*Best Airport*: Dubai, Paris CDG, Singapore
*Worst Airport*: Heathrow, Islamabad, Kano


----------



## JF97

my own experiencee

Favorite: Delta , American Eagle
Worst: AA 
Favorite:Boston and Guatemala
Worst:LAX


----------



## -Spitzkopf Larry-

*Best Airline:* Lufthansa, Singapore Airline, KLM
*Worst Airline:* Easyjet, Ryanair, Martinair

*Best Airport:* Frankfurt, Düsseldorf
*Worst Airport:* London Heathrow, Chicago O'Hare


----------



## xelos

Best Airline: Singapore Airline, Malaysia, Vietnam Airlines.
Worst Airline: KLM, Ryanair, Alitalia.

Best Airport: Singapore Changi, KLIA, Brussels Airport.
Worst Airport: Siem Riep, Jakarta, Mexico City and Manila


----------



## just4ivaylo

Best Airlines: Austrian, KLM, United, Delta
Worst: Alaska

Best Airport: Denver, Seattle, Portland
Worst: George Bush (Houston), JFK (parts of it are disgusting)

By airport hotel, do you mean a hotel on airport property? That would be the Marriott at IAH. It's old and disgusting, but so is the airport.


----------



## yyzhyd

Best Airline: Singapore Airlines
Worst Airline: Where to start... LOL

Best Airport: Dubai & Singapore (tie)
Worst airport: London-Heathrow


----------



## netaholics13

Mr_Dru said:


> Best Airline: Emirates, Singapore Airlines, South African, Thai, KLM, *Air Indonesia*, Garuda
> Worst Airline: Easyjet, Garuda Citylink, Martinair, Lufthansa


what do you mean with Air Indonesia? There is no such airlines exist in Indonesia.

anyway mine are:

airlines: 
best: singapore airlines
worst: adam air (bankrupt for good)

airports:
best: singapore changi
worst: denpasar/bali (immigration queue takes forever), KL LCCT (it's way too efficient)


----------



## Sagaris

So far, with limited flying time (only half a dozen airlines or so even though 
I fly a couple times each year). 

Best: Lufthansa
Worst: United, LOT


----------



## Belgrader

Best airline: Lufthansa (by far)
Worst airline: JAT

Best airport: Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta
Worst airport: Frankfurt. (It is good airport, but very confusing)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Best Airlines: Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Qantas Airways
Worst Airlines: British Airlines, American Airlines, Air Canada

Best Airports: Singapore, Hong Kong
Worst Airports: Paris CdG, LAX, JFK


----------



## huahaha

best airlines : singapore air. Cathay Pacific
worst airlines: lion air, batavia, 

best airport : singapore, hong kong, bangkok
worth airport: all indonesian airport.


----------



## Robi_damian

best airlines : Lufthansa (they are really good on domestic European flights even though they apparently have problems with the long-range product), Austrian (until 2 years ago)
worst airlines: Iberia, Alitalia

best airport : Munich, Hong Kong
worst airport: Rome Fiumicino

most improved airline: Aeroflot (making fast leaps ahead)
most improved airport: Belgrade (went from horror to above average IMO)


----------



## cle

Best airlines - British Airways, Virgin Atlantic, Singapore, Qantas.
Worst airlines - Royal Brunei, American Airlines.

Best airports - Singapore, Las Vegas, Koh Samui, Bangkok, Wellington.
Worst airports - JFK, Milan Linate, LAX.

Airport hotel - Clarion in Bergen, Norway. Amazing!


----------



## jemurillo0705

best airline . LH
worst airline. aerolineas argentinas

best airport.frankfurt
worst. heatrhow


----------



## TallBox

*Best Airline*: Gulf Air, Emirates, Air Canada
*Worst Airline*: Ryanair, Easyjet

*Best Airport*: KLIA, Madrid Barajas, Copenhagen
*Worst Airport*: Heathrow

*Best Airport Hotel*: #N/A!
*Worst Airport Hotel*: Queen Alia Amman, Jordan


----------

